# New thermostat now no heat?



## Flint Mitch (Nov 4, 2018)

Had the thermostat in my 2011 impala (3.5l) take a crap. Just changed it out and now I have no heat. What the hell went wrong? 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz (Nov 4, 2018)

Have you checked out your heater core? Or possibly, you got a bad thermostat. Put it in boiling water to make sure it is opening & closing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 4, 2018)

Did you bleed the air from the cooling system?


----------



## Flint Mitch (Nov 4, 2018)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Did you bleed the air from the cooling system?


It was an air pocket. All is good!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

